# KMX Koyote?



## NobodysHero (5 Oct 2020)

My first post so hello.I've been browsing/reading these pages for a few days and would like opinions on the KMX Koyote as an introduction to Recumbent Trikes?At the moment one can be had for £1399 which is obviously much cheaper than an ICE etc.The thing I notice is that ICE Trikes tend to have a 700c/20" combo whilst the Koyote is 20" all round.Would this make any significant difference for a first time rider? Initially the purchase would be as a stepping stone to see how I take to a Recumbent Trike with a view to replacing over time with something like an ICE Sprint or VTX.
Specifications of the KMC Koyote:- https://www.kmxkarts.co.uk/Recumbent-Trikes/KMX-Adult/KMX-Koyote-Adults-Sports-Trike.aspx
Any advice and tips appreciated. 
(I posted this on another Forum and got this strange notification!??
_Post disapproved:-
Forum:_ Non-standard, Human Powered Vehicles
_Reason:_ The reported message does not fit into any other category, please use the further information field. Another timewaster)
I hope I'm in the right section here!!


----------



## Bad Machine (6 Oct 2020)

Hello, and welcome ! Not sure why you got that particular response on another forum, but IMO cyclechat tends to be a little less judgemental, and there are fewer primadonnas .... 

Those of us riding trikes were all new to them at one stage, and people's experiences are likely very different; maybe a good idea to wait for several responses before drawing conclusions and spending your hard-earned. Particularly as recumbent trike riders tend to be a more laid-back bunch, in every sense (including replying to posts on cyclechat ). It'll be worth it in the end.

My two penn'orth. KMX are a reputable brand, but they're very different to the ICE trikes you're considering long-term. There's a risk that if you don't like the KMX (...but plenty do) you'll be put off any further trials of others. And many on here have tried several trikes before we found one we REALLY liked. Whilst current KMX designs may well be very good, the ICE designs have always tended to be more finessed. They sell considerably more, but not because of low-price. In fact, you'd think they'd sell less, at the prices they charge ! But they have a very good reputation - particularly customer service - and there are a good number of ICE riders who'll share solutions if you ask. (N.b I can't say for KMX, not because I've heard bad things, but I've never owned one, and I don't see as many posts online about them).

You're likely to notice the difference between a 20" and a 700c rear on any trike. Your Coyote is a hardtail, no suspension, large rear - so probably better suited to smooth paths and those who feel the need for speed. A 20" rear, with or without suspension, is likely to be less speedy, unless you compensate with appropriate gearing. Better suited to hillier terrain, less-perfect roads and tracks. That's what I've found, anyway.

Short of trying out (there are a few dealers around the country - where are you ?), then consider buying a second-hand trike as your "starter" - so that you a) work out what you like - and what you don't, and b) have less depreciation when you sell it on (to buy one that better suits your needs, or because you don't like them).


----------



## numbnuts (6 Oct 2020)

I don't know the KMX Koyote , but do know all about the KMX Cobra and had is in 2015 and I'm still smiling.
OK it is made out of box section......so what, it is well made and put together and I have had no problems with mine.
I have 20 inch on the front and 24 rear, not too sure if 20 inch all round is all that bad, but it could make the rear mech closer to the ground, but I'm sure that has been thought of.I went down to see them and had a ride around in their car park that did it for me and took one home in the car, I bought it as a fun thing, but soon found out how practical they really are and can take a ton of shopping with out the wobbles.
My biggest worry at first I was too low down for traffic to see me, how wrong I was most drivers went the other side of the road to over take and in the five years not had any close calls.
If the Koyote is anything like my Cobra you won't go far wrong.
Hi &


----------



## NobodysHero (6 Oct 2020)

Bad Machine said:


> Short of trying out (there are a few dealers around the country - where are you ?), then consider buying a second-hand trike as your "starter" - so that you a) work out what you like - and what you don't, and b) have less depreciation when you sell it on (to buy one that better suits your needs, or because you don't like them).


Hi and thanks.I'm in Penistone,South Yorkshire.I'm not sure where the nearest dealers are?One comes up in Castleford but I can't find any website details.I sometimes see someone on a Recumbent Trike on the Trans Pennine Trail..I'll see if i can get his attention next time!


----------



## 404 Not Found Anywhere (6 Oct 2020)

+1 for buying second hand.

plenty people seem to buy trikes, ride them for a bit and move on. Which means there is a steady stream of often low mileage machines about in good condition (you do see some horrors that seem to have been trashed though - and I wonder if they have in fact been stolen as I can’t see anyone speeding that short of money then abusing it). The big names - ICE, HPV, Hase, Catrike, Greenspeed - all keep their value very well and if it didn’t work for you you could sell it on at minimal loss. Everything loses value if you buy it new, if you have no plans of selling it on and know exactly what you want then that initial depreciation may be OK. Buying second hand you miss a large chunk of that initial depreciation.

I‘ve no experience of KMXs, but I certainly don’t think you could go wrong with one of the names mentioned above.


----------



## PaulM (7 Oct 2020)

NobodysHero said:


> My first post so hello.I've been browsing/reading these pages for a few days and would like opinions on the KMX Koyote as an introduction to Recumbent Trikes?At the moment one can be had for £1399 which is obviously much cheaper than an ICE etc.The thing I notice is that ICE Trikes tend to have a 700c/20" combo whilst the Koyote is 20" all round.Would this make any significant difference for a first time rider? Initially the purchase would be as a stepping stone to see how I take to a Recumbent Trike with a view to replacing over time with something like an ICE Sprint or VTX.
> Specifications of the KMC Koyote:- https://www.kmxkarts.co.uk/Recumbent-Trikes/KMX-Adult/KMX-Koyote-Adults-Sports-Trike.aspx
> Any advice and tips appreciated.
> (I posted this on another Forum and got this strange notification!??
> ...


I find this rather odd. Who was the moderator? I would like to enquire about this with them because it doesn't seem right.

Regarding the Koyote, it's KMX's first model with headsets rather than bushes. They have only just announced mudguard (and rack?) availability for this which must have held back sales. The handlegrip angles/postioning is unorthodox. I don't see why it shouldn't be a very usable machine. Are they offering test rides?


----------



## NobodysHero (7 Oct 2020)

PaulM said:


> I find this rather odd. Who was the moderator? I would like to enquire about this with them because it doesn't seem right.
> 
> Regarding the Koyote, it's KMX's first model with headsets rather than bushes. They have only just announced mudguard (and rack?) availability for this which must have held back sales. The handlegrip angles/postioning is unorthodox. I don't see why it shouldn't be a very usable machine. Are they offering test rides?


Hi
Not at all sure who the moderator was it was not this Forum but I cannot post at all now.Seems very odd!?No matter.

I'm not sure whether or not KMX do test rides but they are too far away.I'm trawling the internet to see if i can find anything nearer!


----------



## Bad Machine (7 Oct 2020)

NobodysHero said:


> Hi and thanks.I'm in Penistone,South Yorkshire.I'm not sure where the nearest dealers are?One comes up in Castleford but I can't find any website details.I sometimes see someone on a Recumbent Trike on the Trans Pennine Trail..I'll see if i can get his attention next time!



There's Get Cycling in York. Not exactly local.

https://www.getcycling.org.uk/ 

01904 636812
admin@getcycling.org.uk
22 Hospital Fields Road
York YO10 4DZ

if you'd want to look at the variety of 'bent trikes available. I've never been, but someone I used to ride with was impressed. I think you'd have to arrange an appointment rather than just turn up.


----------



## NobodysHero (7 Oct 2020)

Bad Machine said:


> There's Get Cycling in York. Not exactly local.
> 
> https://www.getcycling.org.uk/
> 
> ...


That's brilliant thank you!
York is only about an hour away


----------



## Andrew1971 (7 Oct 2020)

I also have a KMX tornado i have had a few little problems that got sorted quickly.
Now a good reliable trike. And I have done a few upgrades over the years.
5 years on still got it. Still love the old girl 😄
Andrew


----------



## DRHysted (7 Oct 2020)

I have the Kolt, only got it a few months back but absolutely love it. With 20s all round it was very slow (8 to 9 mph) I replaced the rear with an old 26 which made it easier, then got an e kit so my 73 year old Mum can go out at weekends, which then turned it into a riot. So much I wore the front tyres to the inner tube in 500 miles.
Accessories for KMX are few and far as nearly everything seems to be designed for round tubing not box section. The brakes wear really quickly in the wet. the seat foam absorbs water so you have a wet butt all week (I’ve just ordered some waterproof foam to replace it). I hate the twist grip gear changers (they are being replaced with bar end levers). Getting a mcycle mirror is a huge advantage.
As said above, other road users tend to give much more space, most go into the otherlane , I’ve had about 4 close passes in the last 4 months and I use mine daily for commuting.
Heres Mums last outing

View: https://youtu.be/LzRZ2lc_J8E


----------



## Tigerbiten (7 Oct 2020)

A modified ICE 20/20 Sprint user here.
20/26 trike do tend to be faster but it's easier to gear 20/20 trikes down to make hills easier.
Plus you only need to carry one size spare inner tube ........ 

I've never sat on a KMX.
But all the riders of KMX trikes I've seen out on the road have liked them.
So I've no real negative feeling about them apart from they do look a little bit more agricultural than an ICE trike.

I have sat on a Catrike.
I did notice that the direct steering of the Catrike was a little heavier than the indirect steering of an ICE but not excessively so.
But with only one arm, steering weight is important to me.

How lumpy is it where you live ??
I'm not sure that the 2x10 setup will give you enough of a gear range.
It will be fine on the flat and gentle hill but probably not on the silly steep stuff.
I would like something like a 54-40-30 road triple up front to give me a better low gear range.
But I've bad knees so I cannot put that much force through the pedal anymore, hence why I like ultra low gears.

If you are thinking of buying a bent trike just to see if you like it, then another vote for going the second hand route.

Luck ..........


----------



## Shreds (8 Oct 2020)

In South Yorkshire there is a place in Rossington, Doncaster that does ICE which I realise is quite a trek for you but I found them quite helpful. However, ICE themselves have a phenomenal service regardless of the distance from Cornwall and their follow up and support is worth highlighting.

I tried numerous things over the years before finally settling on the wonderfully engineered and well thought through ICE. I am sure that explaining your Pennine location and they might be able to even accommodate the gearing choice for hill climbing if you ask nicely. The ICE VTX was the first one I actually bought but had much experience and knowledge of what I was after and was not disappointed. Great trike! But everyone is different and have different needs. YMMV.

Friends have ridden Greenspeeds for years and still they perform admirably. Other friends do recommend Get Cycling in York who have a long pedigree in all kinds of bikes, trikes and pedal power.


----------



## FrankCrank (9 Oct 2020)

I think KMX are regarded as entry level trikes, but that is not meant as a criticism in any way. I very nearly purchased one a few years back, but import taxes prompted me to go down the homebuild route in the end.

My tadpole has 24x20 wheel set-up. Having 20" all round is a popular option on many trikes, advantages being easy storage, smaller footprint, one spare tube to carry.

On KMX's, I think you can increase the wheel size if you so desire, but check this first as I'm not 100% certain.

Another thing to consider is your intended use for a trike. I can't imagine using one in busy traffic (too low and vulnerable), or along canal/river towpaths (too wide for single track).

Lots of considerations to be made really, but good luck with it all


----------



## numbnuts (9 Oct 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> I think KMX are regarded as entry level trikes, but that is not meant as a criticism in any way. I very nearly purchased one a few years back, but import taxes prompted me to go down the homebuild route in the end.
> 
> My tadpole has 24x20 wheel set-up. Having 20" all round is a popular option on many trikes, advantages being easy storage, smaller footprint, one spare tube to carry.
> 
> ...


My early rides dismissed that completely, I've been out in morning and evening rush hour and I get more consideration than I do on a bike, you only think you have to watch for being so low down is exhaust fumes


----------



## jeffoi (9 Oct 2020)

I stalked ebay for around a year before I got my trike.

I got a relatively old ICE QNT 20" all round. I haven't noticed it being particularly slow, but I'm happy doing average 14mph. I'd say my top gear lets me do around 24mph on the flat

But hill climbing is a (slow)doddle. 

I would say ICE are good for customer service even if your trike is second hand. 

I second the comment that riding in heavy traffic not an issue, safety wise. Do have to sit in traffic sometimes,given the width of the trike... Can't just slip up the outside... I've had some wnkrs around my trike riding,passing too close etc, but I'm riding in greater Manchester and through Irlam town centre and such most often... Maybe less suburban/country than some people on here

Also bear in mind cycle gates and cycle parking can be a pain in the ass... I was lucky, all the gates on my way to work were fine (just), but my trike is narrow track. And I do have to get out of the trike for 2 of the gates (one kissing gate where I lift the back end and pole the boom under the bottom of the fence before singing the gate and backing out and one where the turn is too tight so I again lift the back end to get it round

Sorry. Probably wittering too much


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Oct 2020)

Speaking of trikes, I have a Sun(seeker) and it has three 20" wheels and I rather like it. It is a good basic recumbent, and, although it is a touring model, I find it very good and adaptable. I have never seen anything wrong with KMX, except, as mentioned upthread, the box girder construction does not lend well to some accessories. But I would browse the internet a bit more, and see what may be offered second-hand locally. I got my recumbent quite inexpensively and locally because "it took up too much space around here" and winter was coming. Prime time to shop for a boat or a recumbent is right about now.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Oct 2020)

Oh, and get a nice flag for the trike, because people driving tend not to see you. Lights would be useful, too. Fenders would be must-have, if not included. On a tadpole trike, I would heartily suggest SPD pedals, so your feet don't slip off the pedal. Because your leg could go under the cross-bar, causing you injury. One thing about my trike is that it can be adapted for nearly all sized people. I am 6'4", and my wife, who is 5'3", can also fit the trike, if she wanted to, or had interest in such things.


----------

